# Looking fo r summertime work



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Sub looking for summer time work just for pocket money

if you need help or a fill in give me a call 773 376-6406 ask for joe

just keep your word and i will keep mine

i will not work for 
loronzo landscaping 
snow biz
chicago service group

untill your past due balance is paid


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

have you sued these guys yet?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Lets say i am getting my money plus intrest


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I have 6 trucks now 3 with spreaders 1 dump 2 for snow blowers ect..

If any of the bids i put out work out i can handle someones accounts

or maybe hurt someones pocket

you only have two things in life
1. Your word
2. Your balls

you brake your word
someone will brake your balls

i keep my word or i dont give you my word

also i bought my company out right my xwife has nothing to with r.j.s. 
I signed no contracts in my name....so good hunting boyz


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1043160 said:


> I have 6 trucks now 3 with spreaders 1 dump 2 for snow blowers ect..
> 
> If any of the bids i put out work out i can handle someones accounts
> 
> ...


...... sounds like a mess to me......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Or maybe you are one of those guys 

it never get old till i get paid

and it is working out for me

at least one of them are trying to make amends


----------

